# Stihl trimmer FS85 Pro vs FS85



## Keithandstef (Nov 21, 2019)

Some of these older Stihl FS85 trimmers have a "Pro" sticker on the shroud and some do not. I don't think it's a matter of the sticker falling off, at least it doesn't appear that way. Is there a difference between two such models? Thanks


----------



## DND 9000 (Nov 22, 2019)

I don`t know of a difference between the FS 85 and FS 85 Pro. There is also no FS 85 Pro listed in the IPL. That must be a marketing thing.


----------



## Keithandstef (Nov 22, 2019)

Thanks. I sort of figured that but wanted to get a second opinion


----------



## PASS_AUF (Dec 19, 2019)

IIRC, the FS85 pro has a solid shaft and the non pro has a flex shaft. I could be mistaken, it’s been years since that model went the way of the dinosaurs.


----------



## DND 9000 (Dec 19, 2019)

Maybe you are right. I know the FS 80 has a flexible drive shaft and the FS 85 a solid drive shaft.


----------



## r black (Dec 19, 2019)

I picked up a fs85 pro ( still has the sticker) , that has a solid short shaft , and has the coupling for changing attachments


----------



## Keithandstef (Dec 19, 2019)

Ya the FS80 is a flex shaft. I was curious if there was a pro version of the FS85.


----------



## wetmatch (Jan 6, 2023)

Yes. The pro fs85 I p/u at yard sale some years back, stihl runs great, and cuts like nobody’s business..I’m going to put a blade on it this spring and see what she’ll do. And your comment is correct, the pro has a solid shaft , ( my sons is not a pro, and his is a flex shaft) while the non pros have a flex shaft!!


----------



## cscltd (Tuesday at 10:12 PM)

All 85 were solid shaft, all 80 were flex shaft, however they could be interchanged
there was a cylinder change and numerous carb changes a few years into production as early 85‘s were horrible- would stall if you picked it up too quick from ground. models With updated cylinder was called pro as they did run better and needed the marketing change to tell landscapers that it was better than first version


----------

